# colmercial vehicle purchase in Portugal



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

*commercial vehicle (van) purchase in Portugal*

Hi there,
I am looking to purchase a Portuguese registered commercial van (like Fiat Ducato etc.) and have a couple of questions:

1. Besides OLX and StandVirtual, are there any other Portuguese websites to search?

2. Are there places is Lisbon or the Algarve (or anywhere for that matter) where there are used commercial vans on premises for viewing?

3. If a campervan conversion is done on the vehicle, what do I need to know about Portuguese laws for inspections of wiring, electrics, plumbing, alterations etc?


----------

